# rolled butter cream?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

does anyone know what this is? please help!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here it is... I just ran a search, so I can't vouch for it. Maybe you can substitute in some butter for the shortening.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Duh... Forgot to give you the link:
http://food4.epicurious.com/HyperNew...0/17629/3.html


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thanx 1,000,000!!!!!!!


----------

